# Variation in Dankung tubes?



## Moley (Aug 26, 2015)

I recently decided to try tubes instead of Theraband, so ordered 1m each of Dankung 2040 and 1745 from a UK supplier (ebay) as a trial, all fine and got the hang of them so wanted some more.

Now ordered 10m each of 2040, 1842, 1745 from Dankung direct in China, to cover all my requirements for some time.

I've noticed that the 2040 from the 2 suppliers is noticeably different, the tubing from Dankung in China is externally thinner (I can feel it, see it and used a micrometer) and decidedly less powerfull. I would say the original metre from UK was directly between the 2040 and 1842 from Dankunk in every respect.

None of this is any great problem, I will still use them, but is there a variation between batches sometimes, or have I been sold a different make of tubing perhaps? Though both stated Dankung and the 1745 from both suppliers seemed identical.

Any thoughts??


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Thier quality does vary at times


----------

